# Problem Mit Raid Chat



## KillerPi (26. August 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Raid Chat.
Auf den Schlachtfeldern sehe ich zwar was die anderen schreiben, jedoch schreibe ich mit "/raid text" sehe jedoch nicht meinen Text und ich denke auch die anderen sehen mein Text nicht. Ich habe an Addons nur das neue CT Mod Paket und folgende "alten Addons" drin:

AllInOneInventory
SimpleSelfCast
Blasc
Nurfed Hud
Loo Filter
MapNotes

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.

MFG


----------



## Sinjin (26. August 2006)

Hey, 
versuchs ma mit "/bg text" oder "/sf text"


----------



## B3N (26. August 2006)

Ich schieb euch mal ins richtige Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalladur (29. August 2006)

Wär ja auch mal ganz nett zu wissen wo der hinverschoben wurde!!!!!!!!!
Habe nämlich das gleich Problem....
Da such ich mich ja blöde...

MfG 

Kalla


----------



## Sahne (29. August 2006)

hä? Siehste doch wo er jetzt steht.

Wie schon gesagt: im Battleground /bg text


----------



## DarkViper3k (29. August 2006)

genau pvp BG immer /BG den es ist ja kein raid in dem sinn mann wird ja automatisch geladen usw... hat nichts mit CTraidassis zu tun meiner meinung


----------



## Kawada (30. August 2006)

Huch danke wusst ich auch nich wie das geht aber kanns immo ja nich testen weil die blizza wieder die Server runter fahren -.-' und wie ma sich denken konnte wieder mal Länger .... *explodier* da fragt ma sich für was ma zahlt oder ?


----------

